# General > Politics >  Argument for independence is dead says Alex Bell

## BetterTogether

_The SNPs model of independence is broken beyond repair. The party should either build a new one or stop offering it as an alternative to Tory cuts, say Alex Bell



http://rattle.scot/snp-independence-...ain-or-shut-up_

----------


## BetterTogether

Ruth Davidsons makes some insightful comments whether you're conservative or not she hits the nail on the head


http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/po...ndence-6852321

----------


## weeker2014

> _The SNP’s model of independence is broken beyond repair. The party should either build a new one or stop offering it as an alternative to Tory cuts, say Alex Bell
> 
> 
> 
> http://rattle.scot/snp-independence-...ain-or-shut-up_


Oh here we go. Same old same old.

----------


## BetterTogether

You've got every right to disagree and make an informed comment.

Not sure why you'd think the SNPs key advisor on the issue isn't worth listening to though. 

Maybe you have some deeper more insightful knowledge than he does. 

Or maybe you just can't accept that over 50% of the Scottish Population don't vote SNP.

Do feel free to put up some pro SNP articles though there is nothing stopping you.

----------

